# Sound driver installed but no sound coming, HP pavilion tx 1020ea



## w.hamra1987 (Jul 24, 2008)

hi, i downgraded an HP laptop from vista to XP SP2 Pro, the laptop is HP pavilion tx 1020 ea, from the tx 1000 family. it has an nvidia nforce chipset, nvidia network, and of course nvidia graphics (6150?). the sound card is realtek, and HP only provides the vista driver, so i downloaded the realtek high definition audio driver for XP, it got installed smoothly, and my modem also appeared in device manager after installing sound. i tried something that would let windows beep, and sound came from the speakers, YAY! i restarted, and .... no sound came, not after a many restarts from 2 days till now. i uninstalled the driver and reinstalled it to no avail. i tried to restore the system, and install the driver, but nothing changed, even before restart.
all volumes are set to max in volume control, realtek shows up as default device in audio properties, plugging a headphone changes nothing, the microphone isnt working too, the graph in sound recorder doesn't change while i'm speaking. for the system, it thinks all is working fine, media player doesn't complain, games that require sound (san andreas for example) doesn't complain that anything is wrong in sound! 
any ideas?


----------



## dandenoth (Jul 22, 2008)

Go to http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&cc=us&lang=en&os=228&product=437896&dlc=en and download this driver.

Then, go into your control panel, then system, then the hardware tab, then click device manager, and finally, right click your multimedia controller and uninstall it. Then, refresh the list, and it will find your multimedia controller again, and you can tell it to find the driver and install automatically, and it will find your new driver, and it should work, and you can be happy.


----------

